# FS/FT: CV Maju RTG Arowana + others



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an 8-9" RTG arowana for sale. He is from cv maju and comes with a cert.
No drop eye. Is feeding on a variety of pellets. 
I will take some pics tonight but it's best to come see the arowana in person.
Asking: *$400 firm*.

I also have a 22" niger catfish. Eating everthing.
*$100*

might have more fish for sale soon. keep checking back.

thanks.

*note: I will trade the arowana and/or catfish for any rare or interesting fish. Something not usually seen in the hobby of around equal value. PM me what you have.*

Here are some pics. I'm not good at taking pics, like I said it's best to see the arowana in person.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Great price for rtg!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Great price for rtg!!!


I think it is. I hope he sells soon.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Where is Earl?  he usually jump on it.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

rtg is crazy price!! hope u can find some one...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Where is Earl?  he usually jump on it.


earls going to asia or already in asia. thats why this rtg hasnt sold yet lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW no shipping. Its to cold and dont want to risk it.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

rtg for $400. can't wait for the pic.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

pics??pics?? pics??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

pics added to post 1.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated post with a "for trade." Not selling cause I need the money but would rather get more rare fish....of course cash can do the same.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill trade you puffer + cash  ??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> ill trade you puffer + cash  ??


I've had some offers. I like that puffer of yours. I will think about it.


----------



## azreno (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi I live in surrey too. can you pm me ur number, i would like to have a look at it in person, thanks.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey dawson, lets talk trade & cash :bigsmile:


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Trade RTG*

Hi, I will trade you you rtg for my rocket gar some cash. Or a Trade for my big clownknife plus 50$ from me.


----------

